# Where da goose?



## king killer delete (Sep 2, 2017)

Any pics?


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 3, 2017)

Went yesterday missed the X watched flocks land north of us.


----------



## Alexander (Sep 3, 2017)

Only managed 6 and a pigeon, all birds wanted to land way short yesterday for some reason


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 3, 2017)

still a nice hunt . congrats


----------



## maconbacon (Sep 3, 2017)

No early goose here till October. Probably a good thing as I couldn't even find a dove field. Drove several hours in mo and ks and not a single field has been cut yet 

I do have the weekend off when early goose starts in MO


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 3, 2017)

Alexander said:


> Only managed 6 and a pigeon, all birds wanted to land way short yesterday for some reason



Looks like a good hunt  All tag in order with the law checkin on ya ????

I get 2 days starting on the 9th but weather is running in the mid to high 90s but  Chase and I will go and see what happens .


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 3, 2017)

It won't let me upload the pics, but had two solid days


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Sep 3, 2017)

Got to share the blind with rnelson

Private






Public


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 4, 2017)

I was solo Saturday.


----------



## devolve (Sep 4, 2017)

its been many years since ive busted some waterfowl. this makes me want to launch the boat!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 5, 2017)

WV cast and blast, caught @ 50 smallmouth also.  Pic is not the greatest, phone got a little wet


----------



## Alexander (Sep 5, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Looks like a good hunt  All tag in order with the law checkin on ya ????



Yes sir all legal! Will say those guys have an innate ability for finding you even when you'd think you cannot be seen or found lol


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 5, 2017)

Alexander said:


> Yes sir all legal! Will say those guys have an innate ability for finding you even when you'd think you cannot be seen or found lol



Really glad to hear  that  

I've never minded havin the law check me, lookin over your shoulder sucks and sure take a lot of fun out of the hunt, we,ve got our local warden and he's checked me many time with no problems but one year I never ran into him while out hunting but then after season ended I stopped at the local gas station and ran into him , " Mr. ( enter name here) I didn't run into you all year? But here check my licence? He laughed looked it over and goes looks good hope you had a good season. 

Just do what right know your rules and enjoy your hunt who knows he might tell you of another spot

Glad you had a good hunt.

Mike


----------

